# Motorsports and Mirrorless? - Formula Drift Seattle



## GwagDesigns (Aug 25, 2014)

A few people wanted to know my opinion on using the X-T1 with motorsports, and i'm finally able to post this. After shooting Formula Drift Round 5 here in Washington I can say I was overly impressed. I wrote an article for my blog which goes over a couple areas, and also a post for drifted.com. I'd suggest reading through it if you're interested in the X-T1's capabilities. Feel free to ask any questions and I'll try my best to answer, here's a couple of my favorite photos from the event:







































































Personal blog camera review Mirrorless and Motorsports? Formula Drift Seattle ? DaveHintz Photo

Blog post for Drifted.com: EVENT: Formula Drift Round 5 A Photo Story | Drifted | International Drifting Coverage


​


----------



## sashbar (Aug 25, 2014)

What lense did you use ?


----------



## sashbar (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, I see it in your blog


----------



## GwagDesigns (Aug 25, 2014)

Should've mentioned that, for anyone else who scrolled to here, it was the kit 18-55 and 55-200.


----------

